# 5x5 for size



## james2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

I was wondering who uses this method to help put on size and if it is succesful in putting size on aswel as strength the main reason i ask is because i have noticed over the last couple of months i cant seem to get any stronger or bigger and have never used 5x5 so thinking if i can get stronger i should be able to get bigger with a good diet of cpurse


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Lower reps like 5x5 is more for strength gains. For hypertrophy i'd go 8-10 reps.

Again its subjective, some people say they gain size from 5x5. You need to find what works for you, its trial and error. Another way you could look at it is. Have you ever seen a video of any Pro BB doing 5x5's...... i havent!!!!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

why dont you mix it up ie

Back

Deadlifts 5x5

Barbell rows 3x8

Seat row 3x8

Pullups 2x failure

means your first heavy compound is always 5x5 to help strength then finish therest at a higher rep range. i love this on legs

barbell squats 5x5

front squats 3x8

barbell lunges 3x8

straightleg deads 3x8

calf raise 6 x 12,10,8,6,4,4


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

i got a lot bigger when starting 5x5. also much stronger.i use the bill starr dual factor program. it is a 9week program,then i train higer rep 6-8 week,and then do 5x5 again. works well.


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

i was 8 stone when i started, 13 stone 2 atm, year and a half of stronglifts


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

herc said:


> why dont you mix it up ie
> 
> Back
> 
> ...


Good post i do this myself sometimes switch an exercise to 5x5 or to 20 reps on a new exercise and keep flogging it till im maxed out.

If your not getting any stronger switch your exercise,i only do one exrcise per bodypart,hammer it then change it when maxed out.

If your not getting bigger you need to eat more.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

i done this last night for chest. great session

flat bench press 1warmup followed by 5x5

incline bench press 3x8

stabilty ball db press 3x8

cable flies 3 x failure (which was 20,17,13reps)

barbell curls 5x5

preacher curls 3x8

hammer curls 3x8

great session it was


----------



## Sspartan (Jan 14, 2012)

I found 5x5 fine for size - providing you keep adding weights over time I'm sure you will!


----------

